# B12 lug pattern?



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

What's the stock lug pattern on a B12?

Thanks.

-Matt


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

4 x 100mm


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, hey myetball..ever experience dejavu?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

That's it, i'm changing my sig.
Hey Myetball, do you know if the 16" rims from my old 92 DSM will work on the 88 Grand Prix I now have. Can't seem to find out what their sizes are. Don't want to spend hours getting them outta my shed to end up putting them right back in.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

> That's it, i'm changing my sig.
> [\quote]
> 
> why!?!?
> ...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Go here and look up wheels for each car. Will tell you the lug pattern.

http://www.discounttire.com/dtc/home.jsp

4x100-4x100-4x100-4x100-4x100....aaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggggg. I think the search button is only there for decoration.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, the bolt pattern matches just fine, but the offset is another problem. Big problem. Damn, might as well try to sell them now.


----------

